# 1/8" OD 1/16" ID latex tubing



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Got some really light latex tubing in the mail the other day:










Discovered for the first time today that even sorta cold weather -- low 50s -- makes latex contract WAY more slowly. I'd brought my new slingshot along to the disc golf course to save any treed discs, but since my usual doubled 2040 setup was going so slow I thought maybe I could try some really short tiny tubes and.... some miracle of physics would happen?

Anyway, no discs were stuck in trees, but I came home and tinkered. My usual home target shooting setup is 9" on a side doubled 2040s, making about 9lbs of pull. I cut the little stuff down to 5.5" on a side, same configuration, and it seemed to be going just as fast as the 2040s, but with a 6.8lb pull.

I got the chrony out and wouldn't you know it: the 2040s were producing a pokey 165fps and the thin stuff was making 175fps!

This is all with 3/8" steel.

Anyway, I'm sold. Thought I'd share. Here's the latest goofy ergo-grip slingshot.










With the tiny tubes:


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I see you used a lark head knot to secure the bands on the pouch. Clever!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

By what I think I am reading, are you comparing a 9 inch active length 2040 set up with a 5.5 inch active length of the thin stuff?

If that is what you are comparing why not try shortening the 2040s a bit and check the readings. Just a thought.

Or is what you are getting at just the draw weight, regardless of the band set up differences?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

9" 2040s give about 3lb greater draw weight than 5.6" 1/8" tubes, but also give 10fps greater speed.

The 1/8" did break at the pouch hitch this morning :-( no surprise that it's less durable but that was quick; I've never had the 2040s break with this setup.

I may try adding a tiny drop of silicon lubricant at the pouch; maybe taking some friction off will reduce wear.


----------

